# Patent: Canon shows off a new approach to the modern shutter button



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 18, 2020)

> Canon News has uncovered a very interesting patent by Canon. This one looks at potentially replacing the modern shutter button as we know it.
> … and no, Canon is not replacing the shutter button with a direct print button.
> If you...



Continue reading...


----------



## ericblenman (Dec 18, 2020)

Seems kinda interesting. I imagine being able to move the focus points on it would be pretty intuitive.


----------



## JustAnotherCanonShooter (Dec 18, 2020)

Say goodbye to gloved shooting


----------



## mbike999 (Dec 18, 2020)

I'd be interested to know how you would initiate half-press/AF. Maybe it would have haptic feedback and pressure sensitivity like an iPhone home button.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 18, 2020)

Has the mechanical shutter button been a frequent repair problem for Canon?

Is the mechanical shutter button a difficult place to weather/dust proof?

I'm sure we will get some interesting brainstorming in this thread. Maybe the touch-sensitive shutter pad could involve many functions, freeing our thumbs to...


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 18, 2020)

There is only one part of the system that doesn't improve with different iterations of the technology - and that's the photographer. However fast your focus is, however good your object detection, you're relying on meat computing at the moment for the brain to decide "this is the right shot", and then send the nerve signals to your finger to press the button. By this time the opportunity may have gone.

As AI gets better at understanding composition it will likely be the job of the photographer to frame the image and set the creative direction for the shot, but it'll be the camera itself that decides when to take the photo.

Maybe in the future a shutter button isn't needed at all? 

Is this real photography? Who cares, as long as it gives you the best shots


----------



## amorse (Dec 18, 2020)

"Before you freak out.."

Too late!

I have a lot of questions on implementation, but then again, Canon patents a lot of stuff that never surface so maybe this falls into the "never to see the light of day" category. I don't think it's a bad thing for Canon to try weird things - sometimes they stick and become really useful.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 18, 2020)

Just because its a touch screen, doesn't mean you can't press it. It could be like the touchpad on your pc, with swipe sensitivity and half and full press. 

-Brian


----------



## SV (Dec 18, 2020)

Area 61 - more mysterious than Area 51


----------



## barryreid (Dec 18, 2020)

Never mind the shutter button, what on earth is going on with the mirror in that image??


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Dec 18, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> There is only one part of the system that doesn't improve with different iterations of the technology - and that's the photographer. However fast your focus is, however good your object detection, you're relying on meat computing at the moment for the brain to decide "this is the right shot", and then send the nerve signals to your finger to press the button. By this time the opportunity may have gone.
> 
> As AI gets better at understanding composition it will likely be the job of the photographer to frame the image and set the creative direction for the shot, but it'll be the camera itself that decides when to take the photo.
> 
> ...



But better AF and other features might help to capture something you could not before.


----------



## goldenhusky (Dec 18, 2020)

A mechanical butoon tucked under a touch pad will be best of both worlds. The touch pad can be used to move AF point or area and half press and press all the way to shoot would still work well. May be.. a bit easy to weather seal as well?


----------



## goldenhusky (Dec 18, 2020)

In addition to being a touch pad this can be used to navigate through (swipe left or right) photos while reviewing through the EVF of course this can be done even with LCD but it will be more useful when viewing through the EVF.


----------



## esglord (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm freaking out. I don't know what it is, but I hate it. Hahaha, jk, but I do enjoy pushing the button. Nothing makes me sadder than having touchscreen for my car's radio and climate control in lieu of the tactile joy of dials, buttons, etc. Anyway, I'm sure if it isn't cool, they won't pursue it.


----------



## djs263875 (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm thinking the focus point joystick on the 1DX MkIII makes sense here. That would be a game changer.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 18, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> Just because its a touch screen, doesn't mean you can't press it. It could be like the touchpad on your pc, with swipe sensitivity and half and full press.
> 
> -Brian


You mean like buttons on a microwave oven?


----------



## COBRASoft (Dec 18, 2020)

Perhaps tap and drag for moving AF points around, tap single time to take picture, tap and hold for multishot. Would be very intuitive as well.


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm game for trying things out and often defended tech changes that a lot of photographers were resistant to (very long list)... but not sure I'm keen on the idea.. some things are more tactile and I've found touchpads on laptops irritating, I've tried the steam controller (games) and its also a trackpad and again not a good experience.. and seen the reaction to the R's touchbar. I'm ok with it on phones and on the live view, because it gives additional feedback/info, but a strictly touch device generally hasn't been my cup of tea.


----------



## masterpix (Dec 18, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


The picture shows a 7D mark 3 body... I wonder if that means anything?

But seriously, maybe the new shooter will also include fingerprint reader? That will allow extra security system to the camrea.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Dec 18, 2020)

So funny, they illustrate this patent showing a DSLR and not a mirrorless camera.


----------



## dwarven (Dec 18, 2020)

As long as it's also a button I don't mind. If it's just a touchpad, hell nah brah. I love big pressy buttons and chunky shutter sounds on a camera. If mirrorless cameras start going to silent global shutters and touchpads, I'll go back to a DSLR in a heartbeat.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Dec 18, 2020)

Interesting approach. If it actually has a button underneath the touch screen or works like a trackpad on an Apple Macbook I'd be intrigued, but only under one condition: It has to work with gloves on (don't care if the gloves are specially made...). So far, I haven't found any gloves that work properly and in a reliable way on touch screens, at least not on my R or my apple products. If anybody has a suggestion, I'd appreciate it. 

Will it make to production on a DSLM or DSLR? No chance, Canon literally had a shit-storm coming their way for the Touch Bar button on the R. Looking at the RP, R5/ R6 they learned from this disaster. I'd only give a chance on a Powershot model or something similar.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nah not for me.. when I’ve got my finger on the shutter button I feel like I’m a sniper with my finger on the trigger. I like a physical clicky pressy button.


----------



## Skux (Dec 18, 2020)

Nah, this sucks lol.

No amount of touchpad haptic trickery can beat the feel and reliability of a real shutter button.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Dec 18, 2020)

No. Please, No.


----------



## FramerMCB (Dec 18, 2020)

dwarven said:


> As long as it's also a button I don't mind. If it's just a touchpad, hell nah brah. I love big pressy buttons and chunky shutter sounds on a camera. If mirrorless cameras start going to silent global shutters and touchpads, I'll go back to a DSLR in a heartbeat.


Why not have both? I could see having a Canon 80 or 90D, or a 7D Mk II/1DX model and a R5/R6. What is intriguing to me is that many who've switched and are using their EF glass w/adapter on R bodies are experiencing better auto-focusing results (higher keeper rate).

This touch-pad/button approach I could see being quite interesting. I do think it would need to be a hybrid solution however. As many of us like that haptic feedback of actually pushing a button. I know I do.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 18, 2020)

I love touchpads. It would be so useful to have one operated by your index finger with output in the evf then just press when right.


----------



## dwarven (Dec 18, 2020)

FramerMCB said:


> Why not have both? I could see having a Canon 80 or 90D, or a 7D Mk II/1DX model and a R5/R6. What is intriguing to me is that many who've switched and are using their EF glass w/adapter on R bodies are experiencing better auto-focusing results (higher keeper rate).
> 
> This touch-pad/button approach I could see being quite interesting. I do think it would need to be a hybrid solution however. As many of us like that haptic feedback of actually pushing a button. I know I do.



Yeah, the R6 is great. But that's because it feels very similar to a DSLR.


----------



## Kit. (Dec 18, 2020)

It's not a Direct Print button anymore, it's a Rate button. The camera AI will by itself decide what to print.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 18, 2020)

If it's programmable, I could see the value. The next step would be to lockout the shutter release until you got the horizon straight.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 18, 2020)

djs263875 said:


> I'm thinking the focus point joystick on the 1DX MkIII makes sense here. That would be a game changer.


Here is the downside (from six months of using the 1Dx III), I have found the smart controller to be super sensitive. Even when set to its lowest sensitivity it is far too easy to move the focus points inadvertently. If a similar system were employed with the shutter button, I think a lot of photographers would find themselves burning through their cards every time their finger touched the pad, especially if there is no physical reaction to provide tactile feedback. On the other hand, this could prove to be a much-improved and cheaper way to weather seal a physical button.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hopefully works better than the G.D. touch pad on my Apple TV remote.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Dec 18, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> If it's programmable, I could see the value. The next step would be to lockout the shutter release until you got the horizon straight.


... or until it recognises your fingerprint??


----------



## peters (Dec 18, 2020)

If this ridiculous idea would actualy become true, I will switch brands :-D

Imagine standing in the rain, or in the cold with gloves on and you cant shoot just because of this atrocous touchpad :-D :-D :-D


----------



## CanonGrunt (Dec 18, 2020)

Pass.


----------



## Otara (Dec 18, 2020)

Already have the screen as a touch shutter, so would have to offer some pretty interesting things to be worth it, Id rather it be on the back like the R with the other options too, rather than losing mechanical entirely.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Dec 18, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> If it's programmable, I could see the value. The next step would be to lockout the shutter release until you got the horizon straight.


That’s a good idea!


----------



## SteveC (Dec 18, 2020)

esglord said:


> I'm freaking out. I don't know what it is, but I hate it. Hahaha, jk, but I do enjoy pushing the button. Nothing makes me sadder than having touchscreen for my car's radio and climate control in lieu of the tactile joy of dials, buttons, etc. Anyway, I'm sure if it isn't cool, they won't pursue it.



Roads here are bumpy enough that I will, very often, hit the wrong button on a car stereo just because of the bumpiness acting on my outstretched arm. It's worse when it's a stereo packed with features (hence very very small buttons), covered with labels you cannot read from the driver's seat, and you have no idea how to fix what you just did to yourself. And it's much, much worse when it's a damn touchscreen with no tactile feedback; you're forced to pull your eyes off the road to work it.


----------



## Macoose (Dec 18, 2020)

Wait a minute! The picture shows a dslr body of either a 5D type body or a 7D type. Canon doesn't make those any more. It's all mirrorless.
This is obviously an old idea that surfaced today.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Dec 18, 2020)

Macoose said:


> Wait a minute! The picture shows a dslr body of either a 5D type body or a 7D type. Canon doesn't make those any more. It's all mirrorless.
> This is obviously an old idea that surfaced today.


True...but it gives us something to rant about!


----------



## Always Obsolete (Dec 18, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Has the mechanical shutter button been a frequent repair problem for Canon?
> 
> Is the mechanical shutter button a difficult place to weather/dust proof?
> 
> I'm sure we will get some interesting brainstorming in this thread. Maybe the touch-sensitive shutter pad could involve many functions, freeing our thumbs to...



The camera in that patent looks an awful lot like a 40D, and IIRC, shared the same mechanical shutter part as the 20D.

I fondly remember having to replace the mechanical shutter part on my 20D when it developed an annoying sticky button problem...It wasn't that difficult, but annoying nonetheless.

I'm intrigued by this,


----------



## H. Jones (Dec 19, 2020)

I think the ideal option here would be a customizable button like the AF-on button on the back of the 1DX Mark III, but exactly where the shutter button is. That way you could move your index finger while half-pressing the shutter button to focus, and if you turned it off, the shutter button would perform exactly the same as any other camera. That's an ideal compromise between the two options, and I really don't think there's any reason why that couldn't be the case.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 19, 2020)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Interesting approach. If it actually has a button underneath the touch screen or works like a trackpad on an Apple Macbook I'd be intrigued, but only under one condition: It has to work with gloves on (don't care if the gloves are specially made...). So far, I haven't found any gloves that work properly and in a reliable way on touch screens, at least not on my R or my apple products. If anybody has a suggestion, I'd appreciate it.
> [..]



I tried a pair of TNF Apex E-Tip gloves yesterday and they worked surprisingly well with my iPhone, R5 and M6II. The big downside: for my medium sized hands (size 9) the size 'XL' fingers were too narrow and started being actually painful after a few minutes. The size 'L' did fit my wife, and she's keeping that pair. I'm sending mine back and will continue the quest for gloves that work with phone and camera screens


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Dec 19, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I tried a pair of TNF Apex E-Tip gloves yesterday and they worked surprisingly well with my iPhone, R5 and M6II. The big downside: for my medium sized hands (size 9) the size 'XL' fingers were too narrow and started being actually painful after a few minutes. The size 'L' did fit my wife, and she's keeping that pair. I'm sending mine back and will continue the quest for gloves that work with phone and camera screens



Thx for the tip, I ordered them right away 
I've been looking for a while now and so far the best pair I found was a lucky shot two years ago. A coffee retailer who sells some non-food products in Germany had some on sale for less then 20 $, so I ordered them.They work but sometimes it's kind like "trial-and-error" kinda approach, so I'm looking for a replacement.


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 19, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> But better AF and other features might help to capture something you could not before.


That's exactly what I'm saying. Better AF and other features will help, but you're still limited by your reaction time - and that's where a camera can step in to to make that decision for you. We're talking photography, not launching nuclear weapons, I think this is pretty safe


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 19, 2020)

yoms said:


> So funny, they illustrate this patent showing a DSLR and not a mirrorless camera.





masterpix said:


> The picture shows a 7D mark 3 body... I wonder if that means anything?



Nope, means nothing. Canon often use these generic camera diagrams for patents. Their patent department clip-art selection isn't very extensive.


----------



## Bahrd (Dec 19, 2020)

COBRASoft said:


> Perhaps tap and drag for moving AF points around, tap single time to take picture, tap and hold for multishot.


Could also have a built-in fingerprint reader.


----------



## canonnews (Dec 19, 2020)

Macoose said:


> Wait a minute! The picture shows a dslr body of either a 5D type body or a 7D type. Canon doesn't make those any more. It's all mirrorless.
> This is obviously an old idea that surfaced today.



no, they often use any old image to illustrate the concept because it's not part of the actual patent application.

the illustration of a DSLR or a mirrorless camera in this case is immaterial to the concept.


----------



## canonnews (Dec 19, 2020)

dwarven said:


> As long as it's also a button I don't mind. If it's just a touchpad, hell nah brah. I love big pressy buttons and chunky shutter sounds on a camera. If mirrorless cameras start going to silent global shutters and touchpads, I'll go back to a DSLR in a heartbeat.


In the patent, it wasn't a button. it was a strain gauge used to act as the "shutter press".

As i wrote up, I didn't like the idea that much either. But the abilty to complete waterproof the shutter button and the idea of providing every single camera function under your index finger without moving off the shutter is really intriguing.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 19, 2020)

Bahrd said:


> Could also have a built-in fingerprint reader.


God I hope not. My iPhone has never been able to read my fingerprint. With age my fingerprints have become pretty faint (maybe from years of being soaked in fixer?) The last thing I want is a camera that won't fire because it can't read my fingerprint.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2020)

I think in general that it's good that Canon experiments with new controls. What they've shown to me too is that whether they wind up being successful depends very much on very small refinements. The screen touch control for focus points on the M series was night-and-day better than the competition when the M5 came out, but it wasn't completely free of lag. Only with the R5 and R6 did I find it to be without lag, and I now prefer it to any other focus point selection mechanism. I very much appreciate the attempts to innovate with things like this. I can't think of an instance where they provided such an innovation and didn't allow people to turn it off if they didn't prefer it.


----------



## dwarven (Dec 19, 2020)

canonnews said:


> In the patent, it wasn't a button. it was a strain gauge used to act as the "shutter press".
> 
> As i wrote up, I didn't like the idea that much either. But the abilty to complete waterproof the shutter button and the idea of providing every single camera function under your index finger without moving off the shutter is really intriguing.



Those are some nice benefits. Maybe they could add some kind of fake feedback when you press the shutter. I'd probably still sit that camera out though.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Dec 19, 2020)

In engineering terms, this is what we call a solution looking for a problem. 

Realistically, they likely came up with the idea and figured it's worth parenting. Even if they don't use it, they can profit on someone else who decides to do something like this.


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 19, 2020)

i wonder if the transition will be like going from the iPhone 6s to the 7 with just the vibration and no click for the home button


a camera with the same feature will be very interesting


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 20, 2020)

Shutter buttons are *******!


----------



## Bahrd (Dec 20, 2020)

unfocused said:


> God I hope not. My iPhone has never been able to read my fingerprint. With age my fingerprints have become pretty faint (maybe from years of being soaked in fixer?) The last thing I want is a camera that won't fire because it can't read my fingerprint.


Well, mine are still legible (and vanish only occasionally, after some masonry or carpentry). I just thought it would be a convenient (and not necessarily exclusive) way to sign your photos in the new brave digital world: Content Authenticity Initiative.


----------



## goldenhusky (Dec 20, 2020)

canonnews said:


> In the patent, it wasn't a button. it was a strain gauge used to act as the "shutter press".
> 
> As i wrote up, I didn't like the idea that much either. But the abilty to complete waterproof the shutter button and the idea of providing every single camera function under your index finger without moving off the shutter is really intriguing.



Well if there is no button, I am skeptical of this idea being very useful to me at least. The biggest fear is the camera will not fire at the right moment especially for me (for some reason I and touch pads/screens cannot get along well at all) and that is very critical when shooting wildlife. Also this will force to get a gloves that will work with touch pad and with the gloves the accuracy becomes a problem so navigating menu or moving AF points will be a challenge. Like so many patents this may not become a product or Canon could choose to try it on the successor of EOS R like they tried the touch bar.


----------



## photonius (Dec 20, 2020)

For the Chinese market. The government will control who can shoot what at which location with fingerprint ID....


----------



## Tremotino (Dec 20, 2020)

Cool! 
Hopefully it's something like the apple macbookpro force touchpad: solid-state moving focuspoints and taking photo at the same time.


----------



## David - Sydney (Dec 20, 2020)

mbike999 said:


> I'd be interested to know how you would initiate half-press/AF. Maybe it would have haptic feedback and pressure sensitivity like an iPhone home button.


One issue is camera vibration/movement when the current shutter button is pressed hence why manual remotes are used on tripods for longer exposures. It is possible that IBIS will counter the movement if haptic or deliberately added vibration is used to to provide feedback but removing the source is obviously best. An artificial sound/click could be suitable feedback rather than haptic etc.
In the current world of touchscreens/pads, it makes sense to investigate this option but the most resistant users will be at the higher end of the market. New M series bodies could be the best starting points for introduction and working out bugs but cost will be higher than the current button.
Lastly, would the touch pad be flat? Are there curved touch pads being used in other commercial devices?


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Dec 21, 2020)

I hope they include Thought Control Shutter Release. If not, maybe in a firmware upgrade.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Dec 21, 2020)

I couldn’t get my head around the touch pad on the original ‘R’ I did try but soon stopped using it all together. I was looking forward to the joystick return when I got my R6 knowing how much I used it in my 1D days, but to be honest about this, I don’t really use that anymore either.

Cameras are used for many difference types of photography so some may still prefer a touchpad or joystick.

When shooting people which is what I mostly do, the eye auto focus is so good on the R6 and RF 24 – 70 f/2.8 combo, focus is nailed 99.9% of the time. Very occasionally help is needed to find an eye in tricky conditions but then I simply zoom in to the face the camera then locks on the eye, so I zoom out, recompose and bingo!

Last week I put over 5k impressions through the above combination on a fashion shoot for a small clothing company, many of the shots were taken using the back of the screen to save my aging knees. My only complaint was my thumb that wraps around the back on the camera was starting to rub and become sore towards the end.

That was soon forgotten about when viewing the tac-shape images, I couldn’t have achieved this as easily using older equipment. I’ve used heavier combinations in the past, but I think the way we grip the camera and shooting style when using the back of the screen rather than a viewfinder is different and makes the camera and lens somehow feel heavier.

The RF 35 f1.8 attached to an R body feels so nice in the hand, well balanced and lightweight, but the difference of speed, quietness, and accuracy of focusing using ‘L’ glass means I just keep going back to bigger glass, even though it feels so heavy on a long shoot.

Anyway, back on subject we need to be open minded I guess, more people than ever are taking photos these days, but on their smart phones. If we asked them if they would prefer a mechanical shutter button on their phones, I’m sure most would say “no thanks” A voice activated shutter might work in certain circumstances and would help avoid camera shake.

Anyway, for the moment what we have right now works for me!


----------



## rinamiele (Dec 21, 2020)

JustAnotherCanonShooter said:


> Say goodbye to gloved shooting


Not that I'm in love with this idea... but if its anything like the implementation of the AF Smart Controller on the 1DX3, that works with gloves...


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Dec 21, 2020)

Maybe somebody already pointed this out, but this is a *patent filing*. It is *not* a product announcement. Companies like Canon that do a lot of R&D file many patents. Very few of them ever see the light of day in real products. But they file them anyway.


----------



## melgross (Dec 21, 2020)

A lot of people are just afraid of something new, and different. It could be better, but there’s that old attitude of ; “If it was good enough for my father, then it’s good enough for me.”

thatbattiture holds a lot of advances back.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Dec 21, 2020)

melgross said:


> A lot of people are just afraid of something new, and different. It could be better, but there’s that old attitude of ; “If it was good enough for my father, then it’s good enough for me.”
> 
> thatbattiture holds a lot of advances back.



...or it could be that people know what they want, and to note... 'changing for the sake of change' is not always a good thing.


----------



## kapitaen (Dec 23, 2020)

And ... what is new about this patent? Smartphones have a touchpad-release-button since years.

greetings from germany
Chris


----------



## rawshooter (Dec 23, 2020)

JustAnotherCanonShooter said:


> Say goodbye to gloved shooting


And goodbye to weather protection and underwater housings.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 23, 2020)

rawshooter said:


> And goodbye to weather protection and underwater housings.


Why would weather protection be diminished and all serious underwater housings use the remote release socket for shutter release.


----------



## rawshooter (Dec 23, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Why would weather protection be diminished and all serious underwater housings use the remote release socket for shutter release.



Are you an idiot? Because I can't use a TouchPad through layers of plastic, and still the "non serious" housings would not work anymore.


----------



## Joules (Dec 23, 2020)

rawshooter said:


> Are you an idiot? Because I can't use a TouchPad through layers of plastic, and still the "non serious" housings would not work anymore.


If you want to insult somebody, at least put in some effort and understand what you are replying to. I don't see how you address the points made in the comment you replied to at all.

Do you use the term weather protection for something other than the body resisting mild rain?

Are you equating being "non serious" to not using the remote release socket for a custom shutter release?


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Dec 23, 2020)

rawshooter said:


> Are you an idiot?


Dude.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Dec 23, 2020)

unfocused said:


> God I hope not. My iPhone has never been able to read my fingerprint. With age my fingerprints have become pretty faint (maybe from years of being soaked in fixer?) The last thing I want is a camera that won't fire because it can't read my fingerprint.



Or because your finger is sightly wet. Most phones have problems reading fingerprints if your hand is not fully dry.


----------



## SteveC (Dec 23, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Or because your finger is sightly wet. Most phones have problems reading fingerprints if your hand is not fully dry.



Yep, if not bone dry mine either complains I am swiping too fast, or if I swipe slower, it complains I'm not using the whole fingertip.

Preferable, I suppose, to using up one of the four tries before it locks and I have to enter the password.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Dec 24, 2020)

barryreid said:


> Never mind the shutter button, what on earth is going on with the mirror in that image??



I'd like to know this as well!! It almost looks like the mirror itself is hinging down and backwards on the mirror bracket. It may be one way Canon was going to go the route of making a combined DSLR + "Mirrorless" camera.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Dec 24, 2020)

rawshooter said:


> Are you an idiot?



You're very much proving that you are new here......


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Dec 24, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> I'd like to know this as well!! It almost looks like the mirror itself is hinging down and backwards on the mirror bracket. It may be one way Canon was going to go the route of making a combined DSLR + "Mirrorless" camera.


They’re going to introduce this in 2021 on the EOS 40D Mark II.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Dec 25, 2020)

All physical buttons can be removed.
A touch screen can do everything.


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Dec 25, 2020)

Rzrsharp said:


> All physical buttons can be removed.
> A touch screen can do everything.


Perhaps, but there are many cases where you don't want to.

Think about action photography, i.e., sports and wildlife. Things are happening quickly, and having a physical button or a click-wheel allows the photographer to find and change settings using only their fingers without having to take their attention off the action in front of them.

A touchscreen interface might allow the same settings to be changed, but it requires the photographer to focus their attention on the screen in order to find the right "button" (since there's no "feel" to it) and then slide and swipe to change settings. Great shots could be missed during that time, and that's food on the table for a working professional.

Also, all touchscreen capabilities go out the window if you're wearing gloves. Even the so-called touchscreen gloves reduce your touch accuracy.


----------

